# So. Cal locator



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

I read the threads and there seems to be "Outbackers" from everywhere trying to get together in a kid friendly, something to do area. I am still a Newbie to solid walls when camping.... Isn't there anyone in Southern Cali who owns an Outback who does the rally thing also? Isn't the purpose for as many of us to gather and swap stories/mods/ideas, some bad jokes and such so we can better our next outing? Just curious......
Thanks...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well we fit your description







And welcome to the site. Although it looks like a S-Cal Outbackers rally isn't going to happen this year, I would plan on seeing one in the spring/summer next year. There are a bunch of us here in S. Cal and I'm sure we could easily get the gang together. I'll likely get involved in organizing a rally here so stay tuned









Also, I recently joined a Good Sam camping group called "Kids at Heart" who is nothing but families that camp with kids. Alot of them small like ours. They camp once a month at a convenient location that allows us all to make it a weekend trip w/ no days off.

I can send you the contact info if you're interested.


----------



## MFamily (Sep 8, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Well we fit your description
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca. Jim,
We are new and the next addition of 4 will be out this Thursday so I am not sure how much we will be camping here for a bit. I would like to hear more about the group "Kids at Heart". Sounds like where I am in life, not to mention fun. You can either reply here or send me a message. I am in N. Cali right now waiting on the delivery and squeezing in every mod I can. Father-in-law is a big help. Headed to Capmer World in Sacramento in the a.m. Have to buy some extra goodies.. Thanks...


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Jim, I would like to hear more about this "kids at heart." None of our friends have RVs so it would be nice to join a group that camped locally. If you can give me the contact information I would truly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok all you Cal outbackers action , I made some calls to some KOA campgrounds this is what I have as far as info, the two I called were Victorville and Santa Margarita. 
Both will take reservation for group and give discounted rates
Both have openings in June 2005 and July 2005, santa margarita still has July 4th open.
I know the KOA here in sunny Victorville and it is clean with mature trees, pool and playground. rates will include full hook-up - 10 plus TT will be 22.60+tax for 10 or less the rate is 23.95+tax. This is a desert setting off I-15 close to the inland empire, Unfortunatly there is not much to do other then what the CG offers. 
The other campground is Santa Margarita. I don't know anything about this campground but it sounds nice. The group rate will be 30.00/ night for full hook-up. They have a pool, playground, horse back riding(across street), lake 1/4 mile away. They also still have openings in June 2005 and July 2005 including July 4th. This KOA is more central in the state and may be better for the people who live up north and in the central valleys.
What do you all think? What weekends will work as far as a california Rally? Who would like to attend? Kirk


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey Kirk,

A rally sounds great. Being up in the Central part of the state, Santa Margarita sounds like a great spot. That's a nice area, not too far from the coast & all the activities will be a big plus for those of us with kids. June would be great, many people have long term plans for the 4th of July. That may not help attendance much. We'll go with the flow, wherever it may take us. Looking forward to it already.

TM4


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

What about somewhere like San Clemente State Beach (If everyone makes reservations as soon as they allow it). If everyone wants to be really ambitious I would suggest Dorst Creek in Sequoia National Park in the Summer. You can reserve which site you want so everyone could be close to each other. I go there every year and even ran into a fellow Outbacker.com. this year. It is beautiful and the wildlife is fantastic. There is fishing and swimming and hiking and site seeing.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

A rally sounds great maybe in June I have a two week trip to Yellowstone planed next year July/august if the time is right i may be Abel to talk DW into it.

Jim


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Kirk,

Somplace in the middle of the State in July, sounds good to me, make it a Friday to Monday, 4 days 3 nights. I would say, make the reservation, and post the details. Then ask for the money. Those that are serious will send you a check. IMHO.









Thanks,

Tom


----------



## sonniksen five (Aug 15, 2004)

The idea of a rally sounds great to me also since we are still considered So. Cal.
Just a little info on Santa Margarita (only about 30 minutes away from home for me): it can get very hot in the summer, the lake has a no body contact rule as it is drinking water for San Luis Obispo, and it is probably a 20 minute drive from just about anything. There are a lot of other great areas and things to do in San Luis Obispo Co. if anyone is interested though. Pismo Beach has several RV Parks. Morro Bay and San Simeon have several also and with any of these areas you have the cool coastal weather which is often welcome during the heat of a So Cal summer. For the kids, Pismo is always great because you have the Oceano Dunes right there. For six dollars a day you can drive right onto the beach. Another thought is that spring and fall are always the best time on the coast, so a coastal trip would probably be best in May or September. This September we had nice 80 degree weather right at the beach. We get fog in the summer, can you say June gloom?

Another option in SLO Co. is Lake Nacimiento, just west of Paso Robles. It affords all types of recreation, boating, skiing, fishing, etc. We've never Outbacked there because it is so close, after a day on the lake we just come home.

Anyway, I thought I would throw out a few ideas on the Central Coast area. If there are further questions on the area I would certainly be interested on doing research to get out some more info.


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Pismo/Morro Bay area (Central Coast)is fine with us. We will be coming down from the bay area. Other than 4th of July weekend, we'll be good to go. We've designated the spring and summer of 2005 to be camping almost every weekend!

Let us know.....can't wait!

Bob


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi how about center of the state,Ca, Shaver lake (Edeson campground) very nice.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

What happened to the So Cal Rally??? We just got our 21RS and got back from our maiden voyage. I'd like to hear more about the "Kids at Heart" camping club. We belong to a camping club through our church, but it's mainly retired folks with motorhomes. It would be great to go camping with other families.

Bruce


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well so far it seems like we're all busy camping elswhere! I know that my camping schedule stays pretty full. Some day we'll all have to get together.

In the meantime I sent you a PM with the contact info for Kids at Heart.


----------

